# Minolta SRT101 doin' a selfie



## smithdan (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## compur (Feb 26, 2015)

A nice atlonim


----------



## bribrius (Feb 26, 2015)

nice. I like the older cameras. Pretty much all of them. Even atlonims.


----------



## smithdan (Feb 26, 2015)

Contrary little beast.  Lens wants to twist off the wrong way..


----------



## KmH (Feb 26, 2015)

Let me turn that negative over for you.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 26, 2015)

I like the atlonim better.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 26, 2015)

Man, oh man, how I wanted a Minolta SRT when I was a boy! I wanted one sooo badly, but could not afford one.


----------



## KmH (Feb 26, 2015)

A used Minolta SR-T 101 was my 1st 35 mm SLR, which is why I thought it out of order for the text to be mirrored.


----------



## smithdan (Feb 26, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Man, oh man, how I wanted a Minolta SRT when I was a boy! I wanted one sooo badly, but could not afford one.



Can see why Derrel, this one is a beauty to hold and shoot.  Never even thought of being able to afford one of these when they were new.  Thanks to the digital revolution, get to drive one now.



KmH said:


> A used Minolta SR-T 101 was my 1st 35 mm SLR, which is why I thought it out of order for the text to be mirrored.



Sorry to offend Keith, but leaving the image unflipped was intentional so as to show that the 101 is taking it's own picture and not just sitting there with a broken self timer.


----------



## KmH (Feb 27, 2015)

A 'selfie' is a relative new word to photography and usually indicates a person holding a P&S or cell phone camera at arms length to make a photo of themselves.

So I don't expect to see a mirror, reversed text effect with a 'selfie'.


----------



## Nettles (Feb 27, 2015)

Lighten up, KmH...

This was my first camera too, smithdan, back 1976 I think. Takes me back. Like the MC lens too. I can hear the sound of that timer even yet.  

Wish my Fujifilm cameras were this tough.


----------



## timor (Feb 27, 2015)

KmH said:


> A 'selfie' is a relative new word to photography and usually indicates a person holding a P&S or cell phone camera at arms length to make a photo of themselves.
> 
> So I don't expect to see a mirror, reversed text effect with a 'selfie'.


Yes, but what about selfies taken with help of mirror ? They are selfies no more ? Before digi that was the way to take selfies beside tripod. (Not everyone's piece of equipment, even today.)


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 27, 2015)

It's also not doing duckface. FAIL.


----------



## timor (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## bogeyguy (Feb 27, 2015)

Have one of these "tanks" on the shelf in the closet. Can't seem to give it up. Great working condition.


----------



## smithdan (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the support guys, and the laughs.  The exercise was a "one lens / one focal length" shoot and was a good excuse to try out one of my recent finds.  So if I was going to include a pix of the camera - one that I was becoming to like more and more - I did this in keeping with the theme.
When this thing isn't sitting around admiring itself in mirrors, it comes up with this:






and this:









Hope to find a couple more lenses for it sometime.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice, my first SLR and my first camera that was stolen.


----------



## jahawk (Feb 28, 2015)

smithdan said:


> View attachment 96106



That was my first SLR


----------



## timor (Feb 28, 2015)

smithdan said:


> camera - one that I was becoming to like more and more -
> Hope to find a couple more lenses for it sometime.


No wonder. Minolta is my base. Lenses, luckily plenty of them around, not only Minolta made. Look for Vivitar Series 1 or Tokina and if you like this camera  don't miss XE-7 if you see one for sale.


----------



## cgw (Mar 1, 2015)

Gateway camera for me. Bought a pristine 101+58/1.4 almost 20 years ago. Always loaded and always at hand, it documented my kid's childhood and our life till I managed to escape being a broke-ass grad student. Newer gear came and went but I still have it and a few Rokkors. Something of a holy relic for me that I'll not soon be parted with.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 7, 2015)

My first as well. Amazing how the old girl got around.

I'm not jealous though because now I have three.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 7, 2015)

Quite the fan club for this camera.  Deserves another pix...


----------

